# Zoya Summer 2009 Ooh-La-La & La-Di-Da Collections



## Bec688 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Zoya Summer 2009 Sneak Peaks
*
Here is a sneak peek of the Summer 2009 collection from Zoya. Or rather 2 collections! Ohh-La-La is a collection of bright cremes and La-Di-Da is a collection of bright metallics




*Ooh La La*








*Katy *Pink purple with multi-color metallic highlights
*Tallulah *Vibrant metallic medium blue
*Midori *Unexpected metallic apple green
*Goldie *Multi dimensional metallic yellow gold
*Emme *Shimmering soft pink
*Ginessa *Multi dimensional metallic frosty white

*La Di Da*







*America *Bright orange red
*Dita *Cherry red cream
*Renee *Ultra bright cherry red
*Paz *Ultra bright neon orange
*Ali *Ultra bright neon pink
*Pippa *Ultra bright neon yellow
source


Here's some swatches for the polishes from Scrangie

*Ooh La La*





Emme





Ginessa





Goldie





Katy





Midori





Tallulah


*La Di Da*





Renee





Pippa





Paz





Dita





America





Ali

source


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

My eyes... my eyes!! Those are bright!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2009)

ooh! they look amazing on! my favourites are Emme, Dita and Renee!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 8, 2009)

i love these! i am obsessed with red nail polish, i have not heard of this brand before, but i will have to look next time i am at ulta


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 8, 2009)

They certainly are bright. I really like Emme too!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 8, 2009)

Emme and Ginessa are my favs


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 8, 2009)

I love paz, dita and alley!!!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! Those look so fun and summery!


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 23, 2009)

Those colors are sooo gorgeous! I have yet to try the Zoya brand though, but I want to even though I have enough OPI and China Glaze, etc.


----------



## keepfitgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

That great colours! I've not heard of either of those brands here in the UK.

Emma


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, they sure are bright. Just the way I like them!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 23, 2009)

I like Emme, Katy, Talullah and America. Nice collection.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 23, 2009)

Ooh they're so pretty!!


----------



## fawp (Apr 23, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! I'm loving all the bright neon shades for summer. Pippa is my favorite.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My eyes... my eyes!! Those are bright!!! Lol, my thoughts exactly !


----------



## Ozee (Apr 24, 2009)

Gorgeous!

Since its in the cooler months here now in Oz do you think its still alright to wear them?


----------

